# HELP! - Mental Health care near Murcia



## grimreality (May 22, 2012)

Hi folks

My wife, six month old daughter and myself ( all UK citizens) have recently moved to Spain, last month, following 12 months outside the EU.

During this time my wife was diagnosed as bi-polar. I am now trying to get treatment for my wife's condition here in Spain, but encountering difficulties.

Our status here in Spain, is living, but not working, and certainly a long way from being pensioners. We are having difficulty accessing the Spanish health care system, as we seem to fall between the cracks.

We have the EHIC cards, but my understanding is that the card is for emergency treatment only.

I am not working at the minute, as I intend to go back to the UK in September to undertake a PGCE qualification. My wife and daughter will remain in Spain.

It is important that my wife receives treatment, but it seems that the only way to get this will be to go private.

Any help, advice or suggestions very much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

grimreality said:


> Hi folks
> 
> My wife, six month old daughter and myself ( all UK citizens) have recently moved to Spain, last month, following 12 months outside the EU.
> 
> ...


Spanish healthcare isnt based on residency as it is in the UK, its based on contributions. So if you're not working or paying any tax, then AFAIK you're not covered. Can your wife go back to the UK and reside there???

Jo xxx


----------



## grimreality (May 22, 2012)

Hi

We are still paying our NI contributions in the UK - does that make a difference?

My wife will stay here in Spain where our family can help. 

Cheers


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

HI, you are in a similar situation to what I was, I lived 4.5yrs out of UK, then came to Spain last year, and although I turned 60 last year, because the pensionable age for women is being stepped 'up' I don't receive a state pension or any health care cover until later this year, we are covered by private healthcare insurance though, and will continue to be. 
EHIC does only cover you for emergency treatment, and if you have been living out of the EEU like we were then the S1 is not applicable either, if you are not contributing to the Spanish NI system, there may be a way you can contribute to the local system in your area, you would have to enquire at the council offices near you, or alternately take out private health insurance.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

grimreality said:


> Hi
> 
> We are still paying our NI contributions in the UK - does that make a difference?
> 
> ...


YES!!!

Healthcare

If you are an early retiree in Spain you can apply for an S1 form (previously E106). The length of time you’ll be covered depends on your contributory record in the UK, but with a full record cover will normally last up to two and a half years from the day you stop work. During this time you’ll also be entitled to access NHS care in the UK (but you need to use your UK EHIC if you need health care when visiting another EU country). After this period, if you don’t qualify for an S1 form (previously E121), you should arrange private health insurance or ascertain if other options are available to you in Spain. Dependants can also obtain their own S1 directly from the International Pension Centre to then validate with the Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social.


Working abroad
If you are continuing to work in the UK and paying NI, you need to apply for the S1 from:
HMRC
Charity, Assets and Residence
Room BP1301
Benton Park View
Newcastle upon Tyne
NE98 1ZZ

It's a long and laborious process, and it may take months to sort out (I've done this three times now, and it has got more long winded each time) but you will then be able to access the Spanish state healthcare system


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

I'll shut up now lol ...
Getting back to the original post, I hope you guys find what's best for YOU and it all works out ..
X


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Whilst I thoroughly agree that healthy life style promotes better health in many cases, the OP's problem was that his wife is bi-polar, my eldest son is bi-polar, and it is a true mental illness which is caused by chemical imbalance and the nerve impulses in the brain. It is very distressing for the sufferer and for the loved ones at times, and they really do need the correct medical care and drugs to stabilise it.
I hope the OP's wife gets the care she needs, and wish her well.
Mental illness can not be seen 'on the outside' like a physical illness, it is effectively, at least the best way I can describe, like a wiring short circuit/tangle in the brain which causes sometimes very distressing symptoms, which an apple a day won't cure. Sufferers are also often highly intelligent, artistic, and loving sensitive people like my son is.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fergie said:


> Whilst I thoroughly agree that healthy life style promotes better health in many cases, the OP's problem was that his wife is bi-polar, my eldest son is bi-polar, and it is a true mental illness which is caused by chemical imbalance and the nerve impulses in the brain. It is very distressing for the sufferer and for the loved ones at times, and they really do need the correct medical care and drugs to stabilise it.
> I hope the OP's wife gets the care she needs, and wish her well.
> Mental illness can not be seen 'on the outside' like a physical illness, it is effectively, at least the best way I can describe, like a wiring short circuit/tangle in the brain which causes sometimes very distressing symptoms, which an apple a day won't cure. Sufferers are also often highly intelligent, artistic, and loving sensitive people like my son is.



I have a good friend who suffers with bipolar - he's a successful GP. so yes, its not an illness that affects intelligence! My father also had a friend who suffered with it (it was called manic depression in those days). This guy was a successful comedian and writer! But it does need to be treated correctly

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

People are not getting cancer more often, its been diagnosed more often.

Natural remedies is pure quackery, utter nonsense and a waste of time.

If the OP's wife is on medication for her condition its important that she continues taking it. Its also important that she has clinical support with staff that are fluent English speakers. Mental health nursing has moved on a lot the last couple of decades, thankfully its not just a matter of 'keep taking the tablets' these days. My wife is a senior specialist mental health nurse and these days 'talking therapy' is as vital as taking your meds.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have moved &/or copied the off topic posts to an alternative  thread here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/113003-alternative-medicine.html


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Thought you might!! Lmao


----------



## grimreality (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies people. I will investigate the S1 form. Cheers.


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*Mental Health Care near Murcia*



grimreality said:


> Hi folks
> 
> My wife, six month old daughter and myself ( all UK citizens) have recently moved to Spain, last month, following 12 months outside the EU.
> 
> ...



Dear Grimreality,

please visit our website where you will find useful information on Healthcare in Spain:

Healthcare

I hope you find the above information useful.

Thanks,
*
Montse*_UkinSpain, the official website of the British Embassy in Spain_


----------



## grimreality (May 22, 2012)

UKinSpain said:


> Dear Grimreality,
> 
> please visit our website where you will find useful information on Healthcare in Spain:
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for your reply UKinSpain.

My understanding is that I need to do the following to get treatment for my wife:

1) Get the S1 form as follows:

Access to healthcare: S1 (previously E106)

This is how you get Spanish state healthcare if you’re a posted worker or early retiree living in Spain. In most cases, an S1 (previously E106) is issued to people who are posted to Spain to work for a period of 2 or more years, and who carry on paying National Insurance contributions in the UK. 

Early retirees in Spain who have worked in the UK prior to their move may be entitled to an S1 for a limited period. In this instance the S1 is issued by:
DWP International Pension Centre  Room TC001. Tyneview Park. Whitley Road Newcastle upon Tyne NE98 1BA, UK Tel: +44 191 218 1999

2) I then need to register the S1 form - as follows:

"Registering with the Spanish authorities

In order to register your S1 you need to get the following in this order:


i)	Certificate of Residence in Spain (Certificado de Residencia/Numero de Identificacion Extranjero) – available from your nearest National Police station."
i) Certificate as a Local Resident (Certificado de Empadronamiento)

I get the certificate of Residence by doing the following:

"You should register within three months of arriving in Spain. Here’s how:
1.	Download the EX-18 form, fill it out, and sign it.
2.	Make an appointment with the nearest Oficina de Extranjeros by phone (if you can!) or in person (make sure to get there very early). Take this opportunity to ask for a form called Modelo 790. You’ll then have to go to a bank to pay the 10.20 euros and have the form stamped for confirmation.
3.	Bring your passport, the EX-18 form and the stamped Modelo 790 to your appointment.
4.	Hand your forms over when the Spanish civil servant asks for them.
5.	Take your new registration certificate home.

My wife then goes to a local hospital to get a SIP card. 

Do the recent changes in the access to the Spanish Health care system void the steps above?

Am I missing any important information to sort this out?

Further info re the registration certificate below - Is all of this up to date and correct?

How much does a registration certificate cost?
It costs 10.20 euros, the same amount that Spaniards pay for their national ID card, the DNI (Documento Nacional de Identidad).

How long does it take to get one?

Assuming you have everything you need, the registration certificate is issued to you on the spot when you turn in your paperwork. That said, getting an appointment to turn in your paperwork varies depending on the region, and in some cases can be a matter of months.

Where do I get a registration certificate?

At the Oficina de Extranjeros or Comisaría de Policía closest to where you live or plan to live.

How long is the registration certificate good for?

In most cases, it’s good forever. However, if you move within Spain, you should get it updated, and if you move outside of Spain, you should formally give up your registration. It’s identical to the process to get the registration certificate except you’ll have to tick a different box on the form.
If you live in Spain continuously for more than five years, you can then choose to get permanent residency.


----------

